# So now that it's over...



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

What did you apply for? And how many points do you intend on cashing in?

Myself:
West desert tintic deer, muzzy. 0 points
West desert tintic dedicated. 0 points
Wasatch LE rifle elk. 3 points 
OIL mtn goat beaver. 11 points

Probably won't draw any, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

:noidea:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Me:
GS rifle deer 4/5/6 - 0 pts.
LE Pronghorn (I'm in a waiting period for elk) - 2 northern CWMUs - 2 pts.
OIL Mtn. Goat - S. Slope, Uintahs Central - 2 pts.

Wife:
LE elk - bonus point (that will make 17)
OIL Rocky Mtn Bighorn - Newfoundlands (early) - 16 pts.

Daughter:
Points for LE elk and OIL Mtn. Goat. She's just eligible this year, so maybe she has a chance to draw in her lifetime when/if she decides to hunt.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

San Juan Archery LE Bull: 10 pts

San Juan Muzzy LE Bull: 0 pts


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Zion archery deer: 0 points
Limited entry bull elk bonus point: 20 points (going into next year with 21)
Skull Crack CWMU moose: 14 points
Zion fall bear: 4 points

For Mrs. CCG:

Zion archery deer: 0 points
Monroe early any legal weapon LE bull elk: 17 points
Zion Desert Bighorn: 7(ish?) points
Manti-North summer bear: 12 points

Probably gonna be some bear hunting and general season archery deer hunting this year. Everything else would take some serious luck to draw. There will definitely be either some general season archery elk hunting or maybe the new multi-season tag. Haven't decided on that just yet. Probably just get the archery tags though. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’m in charge of 6 people's apps...

3 of us in for GS Deer - Cache Unit 0 points (usually hunt the manti but received an invite)

2 in for GS Deer -Central Manti 0 points.

1 in for archery deer East Canyon/Chalk Creek. 0 points.

2 in for LE Elk Central Manti - Mid and Early. 5 points each.

2 in for LE (OIL) Deer - Henry’s and Antelope Island.

1 in for Elk Point.

1 in for OIL Moose with 9 points

2 in for Moose Point

1 in for Rocky BH Sheep point

1 in for Antelope Point.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

LE pronghorn rifle, La Sal, Potash/South Cisco, 7 points

General deer muzzleloader, Wasatch East, 0 points

Bull moose, Wasatch, 3 points


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Dedicated Deer - 1 pt
CWMU Deer - 8 points
OIL Mountain Goat Uintas Central - 12
Chalk Creek/Kamas Bear - 8

I'm getting close on so many levels, and yet still so far away...! Hoping for some luck this year.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cache GS deer - Lifetime license 1276
Oak Creek - 3 points
Willard goat - 9 points

They're long shots but hopefully I'll get lucky.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Gen deer- Plateau Boulder (0 points :-( )
LE elk- Book Cliffs late (7)
OIL-Bison Book Cliffs cow (5)

So probably a lot of fishing this fall. --\\O


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GS D - Group of 3 Cache (Combined 0 Points) ML - Should draw was 100% Last Year in NR Pool

LE D - Crawford ML - 2 points

LE E - Waiting Period

LE P - Point number 7

OIL M - Cache - 7 points

OIL MG - Willard - 2 points

OIL B - Book Cliffs - 2 points

OIL DB - San Something South I think - 2 points

OIL RB - Newfoundland MT - 3 points


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Even being a non resident and able to put in for all the LE and OIL animals I bowed out of a lot of them. The realization that the odds of drawing before I turn 100 years old caught up with me. 

Other than that I have. 

OIL bison Wild Horse Bench 17 pts

San Juan Abajo Mountains gs deer Life Time License

Book Cliffs deer ML 0 points.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

ME:
LE Deer Any Weapon: 16 Points
GS Deer Any Weapon: 4 Points
Moose: 15 Points

WIFE:
LE Early Elk: 0 Points (she drew LE deer last year)
Moose: 15 points


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

GS Deer Plateau Fish Lake 0 points
OIL Moose 10 points
LE Elk 14 points South Slope Diamond MountAin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Me:

Wasatch West deer - group with 1 point average
Parker Mountain LE muzzleloader pronghorn - 1 point
Kaiparowits, Escalante desert bighorn - 2 points

Dad:

Antelope Island LE Deer - 2 points
Book Cliffs cow bison - 0 points (we're more hopeful for that than for the moose tag he had been trying for with ~5 points)

So, I'm planning on general deer and cautiously optimistic about the LE antelope hunt. I decided to jump back from elk to pronghorn this year in hopes of drawing one more antelope tag before my grandpa gets too old to come with. He's been along with us the past two years on my dad's LE hunt and my doe hunt, and had a lot of fun with it. Last year, one point was enough to give a pretty good chance at drawing. Hopefully the stars align for us.

Apps for Montana, Colorado, Nevada, and Wyoming are still to come... and I will be making a play for several tags in those states as well (depending on how the Utah draw works out).


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Me-
Bear w/3 pts- Zion/Panguitch multiseason
LE deer w/5 pts- Paunsaugunt muzzleloader
OIL DB w/8 pts- Zion early
I already have most of this upcoming season planned. I will buy the GS multi season elk tag and a PLO cow elk tag. I am entering year 2 of 3 in the dedicated hunter program on the Zion unit and will be going to Alaska in September for a 14 day moose hunt. 

My wife-
LE deer w/9 pts- Henrys muzzleloader
OIL moose w/6 pts- Wasatch
GS deer w/5 pts- Monroe muzzleloader
If there are any monroe cow elk tags this year I'll put her in with 3 pts to make it a combo gs muzzy deer/cow elk hunt, if not then another cow elk point.

My dad-
LE Pronghorn w/2 pts- Zane CWMU
GS deer- preference point


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Le Elk - Manti muzzy 12 points. I should draw this year. 

Dedicated Deer. I should draw this. If not I put in for an archery deer tag. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Man, I hope you draw the muzzy Manti tag! That'll be a fun hunt!

Last year of my Dedicated Deer.
LE Buck Deer with 0 points. (LE Manti Archery Elk last year)
Mountain Goat with 4 points.

Put the old man in for:
Dedicated Hunter - Central Mtns, Manti with 0 points
LE Muzzy Elk - Central Mtns, Manti with 6 points
OIAL Moose - Wasatch Mtns with 16 points

Should be a fun filled general deer hunt this year


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I put in for 4, 2 youth and the pop and me.

2 for Dedicated 0 points
4 for GSD 0 points
2 for LED 16 and 17 points
2 for Moose 1 point and 7 points
1 for Goat 7 points
1 for Desert Bighorn 1 point
2 for LE Elk 1 point and 0 points

I've never been lucky on the draws, but maybe this year is the lucky one. I did draw a Wyoming Elk tag, so at least I know for sure I will have that.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

stick&string89 said:


> Le Elk - Manti muzzy 12 points. I should draw this year.
> 
> Dedicated Deer. I should draw this. If not I put in for an archery deer tag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you draw it!

Seriously, if you need any help holler. I have more than enough to draw this for Archery, just don't feel "ready" yet. I am happy to come help out as I will be down there a bit this season!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

:spy:


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

So, I have not seen anyone put in for the LaSal OIL Mountain Goat........ I hope that no one else does and my 3 points will be enough HA HA HA


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

stick&string89 said:


> Le Elk - Manti muzzy 12 points. I should draw this year.


I was hoping to have a good chance at drawing this same tag this year with 11 points but decided to wait a year... we'll be building a house this summer and I didn't want to end up with too much on my plate. So I'll be following closely...

I also applied for general muzzleloader deer and OIAL moose.
For my dad, general muzzleloader deer and LE deer point.
For my brother, early any weapon Manti and general muzzleloader deer.
For my grandpa, general muzzleloader deer.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

General muzzy deer 0 points 
LE elk point (waiting period for deer till next year)
Bookcliffs buffalo 10 points.
If I don’t get lucky there I have
8 doe deer points 
4 cow moose and 1 doe antelope


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Rifle Buck Deer - South Slope, Bonanza/Vernal
Limited Entry Rifle Buck Deer - West Desert, Vernon

1 pt each. More interested in the antlerless hunts in UT and WY, but I figure one day I'll want a buck or LE hunt, so start paying the dues now....


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

GS deer Beaver 4 points


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GS Deer Oquirrh-Stansbury 1 point


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in for Desert Bighorn with 0 points. Pretty sure I'll die before getting that tag, but it's fun to dream.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

brisket said:


> I'm in for Desert Bighorn with 0 points. Pretty sure I'll die before getting that tag, but it's fun to dream.


Uh huh, sure. I'll believe it when I'm standing on your ramless grave


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I was just thinking about the elk hunt this morning. I have 20 points, and a handful of those years I knew there was no way I could hunt so I just bought a point. This year would easily be the worst possible year to pull the tag, so of course, it pretty much guaranteed I will. 

So, I guess I better start hiking to prepare for the steep climbs of the Bears Ears National Monument!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> I hope you draw it!
> 
> Seriously, if you need any help holler. I have more than enough to draw this for Archery, just don't feel "ready" yet. I am happy to come help out as I will be down there a bit this season!


Thanks for the offer. I may take you up on this. I have hunted this unit on the spike hunt and have seen a lot of respectable bulls. I have always archery hunted elk so this will be new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've drawn a LE Deer and LE Bear tag recently, so I'm definitely in the rebuilding stage:

Manti Archery Elk--1 point
Wasatch West Bear--0 points
West Desert Tintic GS Deer--0 points
CWMU Moose--14 points


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

me Archery,muzzy, rifle deer. with A buddy 0 points for both 
me moose Wasatch 15 points 
me buddy girlfriend and nephew antelope 6 points each put in for two unites 
nephew rifle muzzy archery deer last year for being a youth. 0 points. 
bought a bear point that will give me 7 points now. 
hoping to get deer tags and antelope.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I put in for:
Manti Muzz Deer with 0 points will draw second choice if I don't draw Manti
LE deer: 1 point (still in waiting period for elk and antelope)
Bookcliff bison: 8 points

Hoping to chase some turkeys this Spring with my boy. It will be his first year hunting. We'll see if we can find some birds to chase this Fall as well. Then next year he can start hunting big game. Can't wait!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty sure that we have 3 archery antelope permits on the way this year.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just put in for another LE deer and Deseret Bighorn sheep point.
I'm in my second year of dedicated hunter.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am in the third year of dedicated but have harvested 2 deer already so thats out other than I'll get to finish my service hours. I think I've got the points to hunt a cow elk on my sons LaSal muzzy deer hunt if they still allow that! 

LaSal Muzzy Elk - 5 points
OIL Moose - Bonus point

Son -
Vernon rifle buck deer - 2pts
Oquirrh/Stansbury Rifle - 1 pt
Youth elk
OIL DB somewhere south - 0 points
Son-
Vernon rifle deer - 2 pts
Oquirrh / Stansbury deer - 1 pt
Youth elk 
OIL moose CWMU 0 points
Son-
Vernon rifle buck deer - 0 points
LaSal rifle deer - 0 points
Youth elk
OIL RMB bonus point


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I have
9 points for LE Elk
9 points for OIL moose
0 points for archery deer
Not sure I will draw anything


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Wasatch west muzzleloader general deer
Deseret bull elk 7 points
deseret bull moose 7 points

because a man can dream and I don't have the money for a tag anyway


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Allright dang it I cant resist. That Johnny guy is always watching though. 

Me: 

Dedicated 456 - 0 points
General buck 456 - 0 points
OIL Moose - 12 points
LE buck late muzzy 456 - 4 points

Wife:

LE elk south cache early rifle - 5 points
General buck 456 - 0 points 

Daughter oldest:

General buck 456 - 0 points

Daughter youngest:

General buck 456 - 0 points


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Dad- Moose-14 pts
Elk- CWMU 2 pts
GS Deer-North Slope

Son- Bison-14 pts
Deer CWMU
GS Deer North Slope

Daughter- DBH-12 Pts
LE Deer-8 pts
GS Deer- preference points

Me- RMB-12 pts
LE Deer-10 pts
GS Deer-Preference Points


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Me: 
Moose 21 points
LE elk 2 points 
Gen deer bought another point

Wife:
Moose 19 points
LE deer 12 points

Son:
Mtn goat 6 points
LE Deer 6 points

Daughter:
Mtn goat 2 points
LE elk 2 points 
Gen deer 1 point

Dad:
Moose 21 points
LE deer 3 points

Dad, Son, and I are also in for Montana deer. 

Good luck to each of you! Hopefully this is the year for some of us!


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

I was planning on putting in for archery elk Manti as I should have been guaranteed to draw. As usual, I put it off until the last week and unfortunately ended up in the hospital and had to have my wife apply for me. I think she had "Monroe on the brain" after pulling her rifle tag last fall, as I found out she applied me for archery elk on the Monroe. Well... hope I get really lucky.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Wasatch archery elk 16 points, after years of dreaming of the better units I had a moment of clarity about what I really wanted and am sharing points with a mentor that always puts others first. Hoping to give him a hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

mrkrik said:


> I was planning on putting in for archery elk Manti as I should have been guaranteed to draw. As usual, I put it off until the last week and unfortunately ended up in the hospital and had to have my wife apply for me. I think she had "Monroe on the brain" after pulling her rifle tag last fall, as I found out she applied me for archery elk on the Monroe. Well... hope I get really lucky.


Hope you are doing better!!!

I have enough for Manti Archery as well. I am not ready yet so I keep putting in for the hail mary units :grin:


----------

